# does anyone make any high cap magazines for the 4516-1 ?



## mtrain (Dec 18, 2008)

I just bought a 4516-1 in a 45 cal yesterday. It came with Hougue rubber grip and two 7 round mags. I did a net search yesterday and the only site that had anything over seven rounds in mag was here....
http://andean-inc.com/Merchant5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=TAOS&Category_Code=sw_4500_mag
Anyone know this company or if the mags are any good? Or, does anyone know any other place that has hi cap mags for this pistol? thanks, Mike


----------



## mtrain (Dec 18, 2008)

*..*

I ordered four ten round mags from Promag this week. I let everyone know how good {or bad} they work in my pistol. From what Ive read its hit or miss with these mags {no pun intended}..........MIke


----------

